# Whats the best wheel sealant/wax for repelling brake dust??



## corey101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Iv currently got poorboys wheel sealent and chemical guys wheel guard and to be fair they were both pretty good at repelling dust when on the standard pads but since uprated my brake pads to ebc bluestuff the brake dust is terrible, so after the most repellent coating there is for wheels?? 

Thanks corey


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I find that mint rims is very good, much better than poorboys.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C5 or why not try the BMD wheel wax Revolution. Durability about 4 months.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

FK1000p :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

FK1000P or Finis for me anyway.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

fk1000


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

I use FK1000P  Easy on, easy off, even with 20" rims :lol: good durability aswell!


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Gonna have to try some myself now


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Cquartz UK :thumb:


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Go with a nano sealant. Check Ravens thread on cquartz which I think has been on for nearly 2 years now.

I have used both rim wax which smells of juicy fruit chewing gum and planet polish wheel seal and shine. Neither stop BMW brake dust accumulation on my wife's 1 series or mini brake dust accumulation on my white oz ultraleggeras.

Think your compound will be worse so just get a 10ml sample of cquartz and be done.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

There is so much to choose from. Go for a liquid sealant and top it off with a paste/wax. Ultimate protection.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DLUX for me


----------

